# Dashboard Update: "Under Review" status?



## MadamLeota

I've applied to a handful of corporate jobs recently, and 1 was in progress & the rest were in submission. Then, about a week or 2 ago, the link to check job status was completely gone from my dashboard. It came back a few days later and a second job had moved to in progress. (2/7 in progress, the rest in submission)

I just checked today & it looks different and _all _my jobs say "under review" which isn't a status I've ever seen before in my research or since i started looking today. Is this something anyone else has noticed yet? 

I'd love to see what the new progressions is. Does everything go straight to "under review"? Is "under review" the new "in progress" where it means you've passed thought some sort of screening and may or may not mean anything else? Does it mean someone's actually reviewing it? 

I can't believe all of my apps would now be in progress or in some other stage all of a sudden, so I'm thinking it's some sort of "submission/in progress" hybrid.

Thoughts? Results? Progress paths past "under review"?


----------



## Fezzywig

I have noticed this as well. The link to check job status disappeared and then reappeared a day later. I'm aware that this is a common glitch.  I'm not sure if Under Review means the same thing as In Progress.


----------



## jonatecu01

I also noticed this change. My application, a corporate position, had been in "Submission" status for a few weeks.  Then, with the recent revamp of the Dashboard site, when I checked on Saturday 8/19 the status had changed to "Under Review".  I would also be interested to know what the new progressions may be.  As MadamLeota asked, is "Under Review" the new "In Progress"?  Or, is "Under Review" simply a new term they are using for "Submission"?  Or, at worst, is the new system having a glitch and just assigning "Under Review" to everything in your Dashboard? So confusing!


----------



## naberrie

I'm still 'under review' right now (and super nervous about it) for my DCP, but I started out in 'applied.' So I think 'applied' is the new 'in submission' and 'under review' means CMs (or the computer program) is reviewing your application and deciding whether or not to move you forward. It's taking a pretty long time though so I'm not sure how accurate that is. But there's definitely a step called 'applied' that comes before it and means nothing has happened yet.


----------



## jonatecu01

Thanks for the information naberrie.  It sounds then like the progression naming may have changed.  Now, whether or not the new system has inadvertently assigned "Under Review" to all Dashboard entries seems to be another question.


----------



## phino

Yes, I am real curious if anyone knows the new progression. I've applied and it's Under Review. I'm hoping to receive a call from the recruiter.


----------



## Jeryll

Yes same with me. I wasn't sure if it was a glitch or not and I was not patient enough to wait and see IF it would ever come back, 

What I did was applied to a second (dummy) job just to see if that status would be back. This job was not really  in line with my resume and I have no expectations I would be called in for an interview for that one.
If it would come back  showing only the second job I would know that the first job I applied for was no longer in consideration.

So by now it is all corrected and now both jobs are under review for more than a month now. The first "real" job I applied for that I was interested in the job description is no longer active but I am still under consideration.

This is quite annoying really. The job I applied for (the real one) was exactly what I have done for other very VIP companies such as NASA and IHMC

So for job 1 I am extremely highly qualified, and job 2 not so much.
It has been a month now and both are under  review.
If it was a human reviewing this I would have been called by now for that first application no doubt what-so-ever. And I would have been declined for that second one. But both are still under review.

Just because of this I am willing to assume no human has yet read my application. They wouldn't want someone with such a resume be looking elsewhere.

So my only useful question would be, how long have you all been waiting for any meaningful reply from Disney? How long have you all been "under review"?


----------



## jonatecu01

Jeryll, I have read on other posts that sometimes HR will leave a position posting open for a very long time and review applications for several weeks - and even a few months.  For the position I applied for I have a source who told me that HR had received applications from all types of backgrounds - culinary, architectural, IT, finance - that had no applicability to the job posting; however, HR has to go through every application received and the HR process for corporate positions can be agonizingly slow.  For me: applied late June; was in "Submission" status until the Dashboard revamp; now in "Under Review" status since approximately August 19.  I'm sure each position/department can be different as far as the duration of the process, but I was told by my source in the department I applied to that they had contacted HR to inform them they wanted me to be on the short list of interviewees - however, no contact from HR yet.  But I was told, due to the slow HR process, to be patient and give the process time.


----------



## Jeryll

Thank you very much. That is very useful information. Very fortunate you are you have someone on the inside! So the listing I applied for is no longer "active". Yet still I am under "review". I also have an other question. A bit personal. I have heard so many times that Disney pays very low. Why do you think working for disney is so desirable by many? I have done my research on "living in Orlando"  but I would love to hear from actual people. The job I am applying for pays abut 96K a year.

As a single guy I am sure it is manageable living there, but more importantly, regardless of being single or not, what do you all think about that pay for a mechanical engineering position both in Orlando, and in Disney? Is that an ok salary for a (low paying) job at Disney?
I have checked glassdoor etc. but like I said, I would love some insight from people that are not yet working there and people that are working there. Would love to get your thoughts, your opinions, your "if I were you's" etc. tc.

Cheers, and thanks!


----------



## jonatecu01

I happened to log in to the Dashboard again and now there is a progression bar (not sure this was present the past few weeks?). After you log in to your Dashboard, click on: View Your Dashboard>Dashboard>Applications>Submitted Applications>the name of the position applied to.  What shows on mine is as follows:

1.  Applied
2.  Under Review
3.  Interview
4.  Offer
5.  Hired

However, I know there were more items on the previous progression bar, so I'm not sure if this is just what applicants see or if the process has been simplified.

Also, I was just recently told that Disney is now approaching the end of its fiscal year, September 30, and historically this late in the fiscal year they will hold off on hiring (especially corporate positions) until they get into the new fiscal year - October 1 and after.  This of course could vary based on the department need.


----------



## Liza_H

A month ago, I applied for a corporate position in Asia and received an automated e-mail which indicated that shortlisted candidates would be notified within 14 days from the application.

To date, I've not received any call or further e-mail from them but my application status on the dashboard indicates that my application is still "Under Review" so I'm wondering if I should still keep my hopes up as I was and still am hoping to join the company. 

Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## jonatecu01

Hi Liza.  I can only offer the previous information as above - that it seems to take a LONG time for some positions.  I've read on other forums that discuss the hiring process that it can take months for HR to even make the first contact with applicants.  Also from what I've read by others, I would say that if you haven't received the "No Longer in Consideration" e-mail or Dashboard status update, and if the job you applied for is still active, there is still hope.


----------



## Liza_H

Hi jonatecu01,

Thank you for your above reply 

As you have mentioned, I have seen all the earlier posts on this thread on how long it may take for the hiring process especially for corporate positions and to check the status update for rejection, if any.

To date, the post is still being advertised on their website. However, what I did not mention earlier though is that it has been advertised since April this year and I'm quite surprised that it has been open since then. I'm quite sure that here in my country, there are many people who would want to apply for the post and work for the company. If anyone has any thoughts or opinions on this, please do share. Thank you in advance.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Liza_H said:


> Hi jonatecu01,
> 
> Thank you for your above reply
> 
> As you have mentioned, I have seen all the earlier posts on this thread on how long it may take for the hiring process especially for corporate positions and to check the status update for rejection, if any.
> 
> To date, the post is still being advertised on their website. However, what I did not mention earlier though is that it has been advertised since April this year and I'm quite surprised that it has been open since then. I'm quite sure that here in my country, there are many people who would want to apply for the post and work for the company. If anyone has any thoughts or opinions on this, please do share. Thank you in advance.



Honestly, your best bet is to move on as if you aren't being considered and then if you do get contacted, it will be a happy surprise.

I can't speak to Asia operations or their speed, but if a position has been posted since April then they either 1) forgot to take it down, 2) have paused hiring for whatever reason, 3) haven't found the right person, or 4) its a role which is perpetually open. Often times role will stay posted until the new hire actually starts (this happens everywhere, not just Disney).

If you are truly interested in working for Disney, keep checking the site for similar roles that you are interested in. I know people who applied for 10 years before finally being hired. Its just part of what happens with a company as large and sought after as Disney


----------



## Jeryll

Hey Jonatecu and gang. How are you all doing? Any updates? Someone here mentioned that their term closes and reopens in october? I vaguely recall this. I am trying to find that post again...
But other than that, have any of you received word on your interview status? I applied in Julie, and still nothing.


----------



## Merry_Mermaid

Hey Ya'll,
So applied about 3 weeks ago for an entry level job in Disney World. On my dashboard it is still saying "applied" but the application has not been closed. The position I originally applied for was taken off but my application is still open. Does that mean I am still in the running for other entry level positions? Or since they haven't sent me anything, does that mean that it has been too long and they weren't interested in my application? My husband and I are looking to relocate there to have jobs in Disney World but we do not want to move until we have a position. It has been almost a month now but I haven't heard anything from Disney. Any opinions on the matter?


----------



## Merry_Mermaid

naberrie said:


> I'm still 'under review' right now (and super nervous about it) for my DCP, but I started out in 'applied.' So I think 'applied' is the new 'in submission' and 'under review' means CMs (or the computer program) is reviewing your application and deciding whether or not to move you forward. It's taking a pretty long time though so I'm not sure how accurate that is. But there's definitely a step called 'applied' that comes before it and means nothing has happened yet.


So does “applied” just mean no one has looked at it, and they will eventually? Or could it stay there forever and never be viewed?


----------



## MadamLeota

I forgot I started this thread (I really should be here more often)

Anyway - Update from me. Back in September I managed to get an interview with a corporate position. That application started out as "under review" and never went to "interview" that I can remember. The day after my interview I was NLIC. The good news though was that I was told I do not have a restricted rehire, which I was relieved about. (Had no real reason to worry, but it was still nice to hear, since any time I'd tried to call HR in the past, it was just a phone tree that I couldn't get a person on)

To this day, I still have not seen a single "Applied," all mine go straight to "under review." I have positions that are from Aug or Sept that still say that, and I've been NLIC'd the same day, so the range is all over the place.

I had a session with a current and former recruiter who are career counselors, and one of them said that the system is pretty manual at least as far as being put into "interview" so it's common for a recruiter to not do that if they have many interviews they're doing or if the position would require multiple interviews per person. It's one of those "In a perfect world, it would be used as designed, but no one's perfect and there are many reasons statuses don't get changed."

So, in short, the status bar really doesn't mean anything except for however you end (NLIC or Offer, but you'll get a NLIC email or be told you're getting an offer, so really the status bar still doesn't matter)


----------



## MadamLeota

Merry_Mermaid said:


> Hey Ya'll,
> So applied about 3 weeks ago for an entry level job in Disney World. On my dashboard it is still saying "applied" but the application has not been closed. The position I originally applied for was taken off but my application is still open. Does that mean I am still in the running for other entry level positions? Or since they haven't sent me anything, does that mean that it has been too long and they weren't interested in my application? My husband and I are looking to relocate there to have jobs in Disney World but we do not want to move until we have a position. It has been almost a month now but I haven't heard anything from Disney. Any opinions on the matter?



RE: relocation. 

I live in Florida. 
I was a seasonal cast member and my drive was 2 hours one way. They questioned this in my interview and I said it wasn't a big deal. 
Currently, I live about 30min north of Disney (light traffic is under 20 and bad traffic can be 40+, or over an hour if there's an accident) and in my recent interview they questioned me as though it was too far of a commute.
I've also applied to Disney jobs in NY and Cali and those are the ones I typically NLIC on rather quickly.

So, there's a chance you may make it through despite not living nearby, but Disney likely would rather pick from a potential pool of employees who are already living here, like I said even 30 min away could be considered too far. Especially for entry level corporate or for hourly park jobs. I've always felt (and been told) this, and that someone like Disney or other major employers are more likely to hire/relocate someone higher up than someone entry level.

If Disney is truly what you want to do, keep applying! If you want to move to Orlando regardless, then move, find non-Disney jobs, and keep applying  I have no idea how much they truly take your location into consideration prior to interviewing you, but I do know that it was brought up to me both times I've been interviewed (once for a park job, and once for corporate)


----------



## Kevin Parent

Thanks for the info.  Applied for a Corporate job on Thanksgiving, and been so excited feel like watching the countdown to my next trip and want it to go faster!!  If there are any other suggestions on how to get on top of the list of candidates and make sure recruiters don't overlook the application in the sea of applicants.


----------



## Bronco21

I applied for multiple corporate jobs in early November and still haven't heard anything back.  All the jobs still say under review.  I just hope this long wait has to do with it being the Holiday season.  I want to work at Walt Disney World corporate SO bad!!! Haha. 

Question:  After I have submitted the application I have updated my resume and cover letter which are saved in my profile.  If a recruiter sees my application, will they see my original resume and cover letter or the updated ones saved in my profile?


----------



## Susana Burgess

Hi Guys! I got here after googling how long does Disney HR takes to respond... I am in CT and the family wants to move to FL. Husband is the bread winner, Mechanical Engineer, so we are applying to several jobs in Orlando. We got calls from 3 companies rather quickly, including Universal Orlando, who said the next step can take 3 or 4 weeks...  We heard nothing from Disney and like everyone here,, dashboard just says Under Review...  Wondering if the other Mechanical Engineer person who posted earlier could give an update on his situation... Hubby has an impressive resume and I am sure he will get an offer from another company soon, but he would rather work on something new like Disney or Universal... Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jeryll

I too am in CT.
My resume also is impressive. Worked for IHMC, NASA, and IIT (Italian Institute of Technology) with state of the art robotics. Job description is something I have been doing to the dot in mechanical and robotics engineering for 12 years. It is as if that description was written by someone that spied on me for 12 years and wrote down what I was doing. I could not imagine a better fit for that position... and I was skipped over.

My point is, I am convinced they don't look at all the resumes. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Lasersgo

Hello all! I wanted to just chime in with an ongoing story: I recently applied for a 10 month receptionist contract with Walt Disney International here in Melbourne, Aus on Feb 15th and am still stuck in "Under Review" for it about 11-12 days later depending on when you read this. I applied for another position, Social Media Specialist, and was denied about 5 days after I applied which was actually fine by me as it was a shot in the dark as far as actually getting that position. 

From reading some of the posts in this thread I can see that it's possible to be "Under Review" for a good while. They have recently taken the position down off the careers site maybe 2-3 days ago and since I haven't been denied yet I was wondering if you all thought that is possibly a sign I will get an interview? I'm a 2x DCP alumni, so hopefully that bolsters my chances of at least landing an interview.


----------



## Andy Smith

So if I have an NLIC on the dashboard but never received an email, does that mean I'm still in the running?


----------



## Reda417

Andy Smith, I believe the NLIC on your dashboard stands for “ no longer in consideration “. My niece received this on her dashboard Fall 2018 and that was the only communication that she was not accepted. She did apply again for Spring 2019 for DCP and is currently in Florida at WDW. Good luck.


----------



## millydiddles

Hello! 
I recently applied to a Story Writing PI position with Disney Imagineering, and had a quick question. I noticed the job listing was taken down yesterday, so I was wondering how soon after taking down the listing do recruiters begin contacting potential candidates for interviews? Thank you!!


----------



## FishLawyer

I'm responding to this really old post, because I recently applied and interviewed for a salaried Disney Manager position and I found limited places online that explained the process for corporate salaried positions at Disney.

I applied for a Manager position in March and my status immediately went to "under review." Approx two weeks later, I received a call for my first interview. I completed the interview via video and they asked for a second. I've recently completed the second video interview. During this entire time, my status has not changed from "under review" to "interview" even though I've had two. I don't think they really keep up with changing your status. Seems like someone has to do it manually and no one did. 

Perhaps I'll post if I receive an offer in the next week!


----------



## delmcgough

FishLawyer said:


> I'm responding to this really old post, because I recently applied and interviewed for a salaried Disney Manager position and I found limited places online that explained the process for corporate salaried positions at Disney.
> 
> I applied for a Manager position in March and my status immediately went to "under review." Approx two weeks later, I received a call for my first interview. I completed the interview via video and they asked for a second. I've recently completed the second video interview. During this entire time, my status has not changed from "under review" to "interview" even though I've had two. I don't think they really keep up with changing your status. Seems like someone has to do it manually and no one did.
> 
> Perhaps I'll post if I receive an offer in the next week!


Hello, did you receive an offer?


----------



## BeyondNeverland

I'm still under review for the Disney Store in my local mall. I applied like almost 3 weeks ago . ...  I really really hope I get.


----------



## Lettuce

BeyondNeverland said:


> I'm still under review for the Disney Store in my local mall. I applied like almost 3 weeks ago . ...  I really really hope I get.


Sorry to revive an old thread but I just applied for a job at a Disney Store in a mall and have been on "Under Review" for a couple weeks, so I was curious how long your application was at that status for. Thanks!


----------

